
Ask HN: How can I help animal welfare? - pokstad
What kind of pro bono work can a backend engineer offer to help with problems related to animal welfare? I was recently moved by the [horrific story of a dog abused in my old neighborhood](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;abc7.com&#x2F;4882938&#x2F;?fbclid=IwAR2htHg-BN6zMW69S0ixOtVmnRnpd6g5U_xW7kxuQH6OxrTV4yVYJCf4TJw). Aside from donating money to help the issue, I am very interested in how I can use my skills as a backend&#x2F;full stack developer. I know there are non-software ways of helping animals, but I am specifically asking how I can leverage a skill set that is normally very expensive for non profits to utilize. Specifically, I would like to work towards preventing animal abuse, but am open to hearing other animal welfare issues.
======
mattbillenstein
I used to buy people xmas gifts, but now I just give cash - it lets them
decide how to best utilize that resource to maximize their happiness.

So, I think, if you can volunteer at at shelter or something, they always need
that help, but otherwise, just give cash. That they can always use and for you
it can also be a tax deduction. Maximize the amount of cash you make in your
day-to-day so you can give more if that's your prerogative.

~~~
pokstad
That’s a good point, but I already give money to causes. I hope that by
devoting my passion and skills to a cause, I can provide something of value
much greater than the money I can justify donating.

------
alexobenauer
I'd ask those who specifically work with animal welfare issues about the
problems they face, why those problems exist, etc.

Then you can hopefully discern an area where your expertise could lend a
helping hand.

~~~
pokstad
My concern is that a lot of people working in this industry do not fully
understand the missing technology they need to better address their mission.
I’m hoping some engineers have some clever insight into things that would help
that would be off the radar of those already in the animal welfare industry.

